# Worms in Poop? D :



## FrenchToast (Sep 4, 2009)

He isn't acting sick, but there's little white worms in Toast's poop.
HELP. ;_;


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Immediately take a sample of his poop. (ziploc, empty pill bottle). And go to the vets tomorrow.

That's my reaction...But maybe someone on here might actually know what it is? And what to do?


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you feed it wet food or dry food?


----------



## FrenchToast (Sep 4, 2009)

Dry cat food. A mix of what his breeder gave me and Blue Buffalo.

And I'll do that.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you have other pets ?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Was this a fresh poop or an old poop? If old poops are not removed, fruit flies and house flies will lay eggs on them.


----------



## FrenchToast (Sep 4, 2009)

It was semi-old. Three days? It was hiding under the bedding and I didn't see it, so it might just be eggs like you said, *Hedgemom*. I hope so.

And yeah, I have other pets, but they're all inside and my dog is only outside for a little bit at a time, *krbshappy71*.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried dissecting some new poop? To see if they have worms crawling around.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes! I hope they are fruit fly larvae! I have experience with worms in mice, NOT good. If your boy does have worms, get to a vet and have him treated. I did not treat some of the mice that were feeders that seemed to have "gotten over it", and they died.

Bloating or very thin appearance can point to worms.


----------

